

Akamai vs. Incapsula – Nice Comparison with Charts - snowbirdsong
http://www.fromdev.com/2014/04/Akamai-vs-Incapsula-CDN-Comparison.html

======
snowbirdsong
I'm going to use reuse this chart for a presentation. I love it when bloggers
really put the effort in making something nice. The chart breaks down
technical elements on DDoS protection in a way that is very easy to understand
for beginners and students!

